# AT&T Questions for you AT&T Prepaid users



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello,

I will be coming from the GNex on VZW to the Nex4, I was wondering about those of you that use GoPhone or an MNVO to access the network, who do you use, why? Also the with a data cap, how do you go about using your device to avoid hitting the cap? I do use the new Play Music All Access Pass, and I'm sure that will cause me to come close to the cap unless I store to device.

TMo is out of the question for now because my area is only 2G on Tmobile Data.

Thanks!


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

I use Straight Talk. Not sure if there is any way to get the AT&T SIM anymore, got mine from Walmart online but it's not listed anymore. Looks like the next best one would be Net10 based on price. Straight Talk denies having a cap, but just to be safe I set up on phone mobile data limits.









The AT&T cap is supposed to be 1.5GB so I set it for 1.4GB. That said what you see above is a typical month's usage for me. Every once in a while I get close to the 1GB line but I have yet to cross it. I always make sure to connect to Wi-Fi when it's available and it's quite rare for me to not be near Wi-Fi so it works out great for me. My biggest mobile data user by far is Play Music. I listen to it while walking to work (about 22 mins walk) and that happens a couple times a week usually.


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm gonna give red pocket a try, 60 bucks a month and they said 2gb even after what att said. It is HSPA+ speed. If that don't work I'll go to Net10. Would be nice if AIO by ATT would launch here soon.

2gb of 4G, followed by unlimited 3G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

Ended up going with net10, been waiting almost a week for the sim from red pocket to ship, and when I called customer service today the nice man on the phone knew more about me than I the information I gave his company, scary.....


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm on at&'s go phone smartphone plan. 60$ gets you unlimited/ unlimited/2g of data with the option to add 1g at 10$. Not as cheap as straight talk but no throttle B.S either. Added data does not carry over might wanna make sure you can use most of it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

shiznu said:


> I'm on at&'s go phone smartphone plan. 60$ gets you unlimited/ unlimited/2g of data with the option to add 1g at 10$. Not as cheap as straight talk but no throttle B.S either. Added data does not carry over might wanna make sure you can use most of it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Is that a bring your own device plan? I didn't know you could get just a sim with the go phone program... Wish aio would launch nationwide.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

JASKRU said:


> Is that a bring your own device plan? I didn't know you could get just a sim with the go phone program... Wish aio would launch nationwide.


Yes as long as its unlocked or an AT&T.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgull (Aug 7, 2012)

ST just didn't cut it as a work phone so I went to a direct ATT no contract plan. It is $100/mo but it is 4GB with tethering an no nerfed data.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

cgull said:


> ST just didn't cut it as a work phone so I went to a direct ATT no contract plan. It is $100/mo but it is 4GB with tethering an no nerfed data.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Did you check out the go phone from at&t? I think they offer tethering. You get 2gb and unlimited talk/text for 60$ add in another 2gb at 10$ per gb each would only have you at 80$.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cgull (Aug 7, 2012)

shiznu said:


> Did you check out the go phone from at&t? I think they offer tethering. You get 2gb and unlimited talk/text for 60$ add in another 2gb at 10$ per gb each would only have you at 80$.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


May be worth checking out.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm gonna bump this old thread by saying straight talk att has improved the last couple months. 2.5 GB of h+ and unlimited 2g after. And it resets when you renew so no more calling to get unthrottled.
Edit still have to order the att sims.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------

